

PaintbrushJS : Browser-based Image processing JavaScript library - sanchitsoni
http://www.jqueryrain.com/2012/10/paintbrushjs-browser-based-image-processing-javascript-library/

======
MasterScrat
Reminds me of Pixastic (<http://www.pixastic.com/lib/>).

It'd be interesting to implement all those effects as WebGL shaders (massive
speed boost) and to use the "pure" JavaScript implementations as fallbacks.

